# Healthy dog peeing in sleep?



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

So I was awoken last night feeling true bed all wet, turn the light on and my 4yr old puggle is sleeping in a puddle of urine. Woke her up she seemed fine, cleaned up and went back to sleep. She is 20lbs healthy as far as I know. She did have parvo as a puppy but this was before I owned her, she has allergic reactions to all vaccines especially the modified live rabies caused he throat to close up. Besides this happening when she was younger she has been a very healthy dog. Any idea what could have caused this?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Is she spayed? Google 'spay incontinence'. Lots of information and it's the most common cause of involuntary urine leakage.

Then see your vet. It's treatable, but you also want to make sure there is nothing else more serious going on.


----------



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah shes spayed. reading up on google and that pretty much describes it perfectly. I will be giving the vet a call tomorrow!


----------



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah shes spayed. reading up on google and that pretty much describes it perfectly. I will be giving the vet a call tomorrow!


----------



## Betsie Janson (Jan 2, 2012)

I would check her heart too. I have seen dogs have syncopal or arrhythmic episodes which cause a relaxed bladder. Pugs are known for it.


----------

